# corn snakes



## djfreshy (Jul 24, 2007)

hey guys i read in a sydney newspaper that corn snakes are now considered a pest in the Hawkesbury and Blue Mountains area!! How did they get there in the first place??


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 24, 2007)

Boat???  ...maybe Plane 8)


----------



## gillsy (Jul 24, 2007)

Because people that kept them didn't want them anymore and released them into the wild. 

See Corn snakes are BAD!!


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 24, 2007)

corn snakes are bad mmk


----------



## Hickson (Jul 24, 2007)

Which newspaper?



Hix


----------



## Retic (Jul 24, 2007)

Corn Snakes are great, the owners are bad.


----------



## Kyro (Jul 24, 2007)

I live in the Blue Mountains & thats the first iv'e heard of them Which paper whas it in?


----------



## scorps (Jul 24, 2007)

grr i hate stuff like this i wish exotics where alowed but i also wouldnt want em getting out even though i reckon if they where legal then peoeple wouldnt release them when they got sick of em theyed sell em or somin if they could


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 24, 2007)

scorps said:


> grr i hate stuff like this i wish exotics where alowed but i also wouldnt want em getting out even though i reckon if they where legal then peoeple wouldnt release them when they got sick of em theyed sell em or somin if they could


 
Yeah just like no one releases pet turtles or bluies when there sick of them.


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

thats cool,that means i dont have to go over seas to see one in the wilde............


----------



## PhilK (Jul 24, 2007)

Are they venomous?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 24, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Are they venomous?



no they arent


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 24, 2007)

it will turn out exactly like the Red Eared Slider Problem up here. Now becouse of stupid people the poor snakes will have to be put down once there captured. DAMMMMMM lol.


----------



## zulu (Jul 24, 2007)

*re corn*

Dont know of any one catching corn snakes around hawkesbury,more concerned with exotics like coastal carpets.


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2007)

I heard there was a little population of cornies in the Belrose area of Sydney.


----------



## Jason (Jul 24, 2007)

i have heard rumors bout them in the hunter but didnt notice it in any paper. do you have a link to the article?
the next will be the veiled chameleon, followed by the red tail boa!! (or the other way around)
i guy i spoke to the other day actually works for npws and he tole me 'npws and the liscencing system is a joke and that they really dont care!!' i reckon we have known that for a long time but its sad to be hearing it from an employer of npws!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 24, 2007)

That is amazingly sad!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 24, 2007)

cement said:


> I heard there was a little population of cornies in the Belrose area of Sydney.



Also around Maquarie fields....


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 24, 2007)

the snake catcher dude at hawkesbury herps said he finds corn snakes alot but he hands em in to b put down


----------



## hornet (Jul 24, 2007)

i know someone who has, or had a pet corn or 2, did say they got rid of them but would trust a word they say


----------



## gillsy (Jul 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> i have heard rumors bout them in the hunter but didnt notice it in any paper. do you have a link to the article?
> the next will be the veiled chameleon, followed by the red tail boa!! (or the other way around)
> i guy i spoke to the other day actually works for npws and he tole me 'npws and the liscencing system is a joke and that they really dont care!!' i reckon we have known that for a long time but its sad to be hearing it from an employer of npws!


 

Your joking right, why is it sad.

To them its a job like any other. Do you think the ladies/guys at the RTA give a rats about you getting yoru license no. 

Come on people, i'd be suprised if they could tell a diamond from carpet.


----------



## Jason (Jul 24, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Your joking right, why is it sad.
> 
> To them its a job like any other. Do you think the ladies/guys at the RTA give a rats about you getting yoru license no.
> 
> Come on people, i'd be suprised if they could tell a diamond from carpet.



simple really, the people that are ment to be governing the system, believe that the system sucks...... if the system isnt working then who is going to REALLY inforce the laws........nobody! its pretty obvious npws arent doing anything!!! if they were they would crack down on it and try to fix the problem, imo its to late! the number of exotics is huge and nothing can be done about it and the biggest problem is, is that nothing was done when they may have had a chance! i know that its hard if not impossible to govern properly but it seems like nobody even bothered to try!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 24, 2007)

cement said:


> I heard there was a little population of cornies in the Belrose area of Sydney.


 
Not sure about that....its the next suburb over from me.
But have heard of them in Mosman


----------



## djfreshy (Jul 26, 2007)

sorry guys, i read it in the daily telegraph. it was a really small article printed about 8 weeks ago.


----------



## krusty (Jul 29, 2007)

they have found some boas in parks around melbourne.


----------



## ldheav (Jul 29, 2007)

lets face it guys EXotics are everywhere regardless of what people think 

The only way to address the issue is to stop the sale, if there is no market their will be no breeding 


Red Eared Sliders and Alligator snapping turtles from my own experience appear to easy to get 

with many individuals selling them directly from their back yards out of ponds


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 29, 2007)

There is a small wild population of corn snakes in darwin. But from what i have heard they are all albino, so they shouldn't do too well.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 29, 2007)

They should just stop planting corn then the corn snakes would have nothing to eat.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 29, 2007)

> They should just stop planting corn then the corn snakes would have nothing to eat.



LMAO


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm just waiting for an outbreak of cobra's or vipers of some sort.:lol: Now that would be interesting 'mummy, is that a gaboon viper?'


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 30, 2007)

djfreshy said:


> corn snakes
> 
> 
> > Taste like corn.


----------



## Elfir (Jul 30, 2007)

no taste like chicken


----------

